

POCKET JUMP: Jumpstart your car from the drivers seat or charge your smartphone - patrickcalderon
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/loulentine/pocket-jump-charge-any-device-and-jump-start-your?ref=nav_search

======
greenyoda
" _The Pocket Jump is the first system that combines the advanced technology
to charge smartphones, tablets, gaming devices, and more with the power to
jump-start your car, all while never leaving the safety and security of the
driver’s seat. ... Pocket Jump includes: ... Cigarette Lighter Socket /Power
Port Plug for transferring power from the Pocket Jump to your car battery
using the internal wiring of the vehicle._"

This is ridiculous. To jump-start a car, you need to be able to power the
starter motor to turn over the engine. A starter motor draws around 100 amps
of current in round numbers. More if the engine is cold (which is likely if
the battery is dead). There's no way that a device that fits in your pocket
can store enough energy to start your car. And even if it could, there's no
way you can pull that much current through the cigarette lighter plug inside
your car, since that circuit is protected with a fuse that's rated at
somewhere around 10-20 amps.

~~~
qbrass
There are already devices on the market that do this, but they're only
targeted at rescuing a car with a dead battery. Instead of actually jump-
starting the car, it's really just a low amp charger.

------
simonblack
Manufactured by P.T. Barnum, apparently.

